# pulleys?



## Guest (Jun 19, 2002)

just wondering if any of you out there have the unorthodox pulley setup on the 01 sentra se? wanted to know if the waterpump pulley fit on right or not, cuz i heard that i didnt and wanted to find out before i buy the setup..... any help is appreciated.


----------



## Lee (Jun 4, 2002)

the UR pullies fit just fine. there is however some concern right now regarding the 2000-2002 sr20de using the crank pulley due to a different crank design.


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2002)

really? cuz what i heard was that the crank pulley works fine and the water doesnt and i was also told by srd out here that i might as well just get the crank cuz thats the best fitting and thats were im gonna get the most horses, anyways thanx for the info bro.


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2002)

DO NOT BUY THE 4 PULLEY SET!!! i think one of them doesn't fit, so buy the 2 pulley set from ptuning.com...only $150 i think...its nice


----------



## trance34 (Apr 29, 2002)

$208 for the pullies through ptuning. I have had my pullies on for 4 months now without any problems!


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2002)

oh yea, 200...thats right, i was thinking $150 for the progress springs...dohhh lol


----------



## Sentra Styling (Apr 30, 2002)

Deffinetly just buy the 2 pulley kit....cause like George said one pulley doesn't fit...


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2002)

well thanx alot guys for the info.... i guess that will take care of something on the to do list.. next up hot shot headers, high flow cat and complete cam work.....till next time


----------

